# Rocky Mountain High



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

About this time of year I long for the things I cannot have. With the mountain passes still choked with snow I'm reminded of good times spent in the woods and forests, high above all other things.

Hunting season starts with forest grouse. And the county&#8230;breathtaking. Deep blue skies dotted with wispy clouds. Primeval pine choked forests. Gurgling brooks.









And a quarry of subtle beauty.









Higher still I climb. And even higher yet, till I can go no more; White-tailed Ptarmigan is my target. 









Alpine tundra is his domain.









Soon the passes become a hunter's nightmare.









So down I go, to the reign of the Chukar Partridge. Frosty it may be.









After searching my soul I found him.









And in good company.









The west is a good place to live.

Caleb


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow!! those pics are beautiful, and i enjoyed the writing too. thanks for those. ya just cant beat the beauty of good grouse country


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nicely done


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Great pictures! I really want to get my dog going on grouse and chukars.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff Caleb... I sure hope to get a peek at some ptarmigan country sooner or later. It sounds breathtaking.....


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

"subtle beauty"-that double is not so subtle-but truly beautiful.
The chukar on gray rock needs a frame!
Very nicely done!!
I can _feel _9K+ elev
Thank you


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are some truly great pictures.

One a side note. Did it make you nervous getting that close, to the red headed hippie with a shoot gun, in the 5th picture?


----------

